# Stihl Ms 390



## edhall1654 (Jan 6, 2010)

does anybody have any info on beefing up a Stihl ms 390?


----------



## fishercat (Jan 8, 2010)

*yep.*

sell it and buy an MS460


----------



## KMB (Jan 8, 2010)

edhall1654 said:


> does anybody have any info on beefing up a Stihl ms 390?



Muffler mod.

Kevin


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 8, 2010)

KMB said:


> Muffler mod.
> 
> Kevin




Why bother? the harder it runs, the sooner it will wear out/blow up.
get a commercial saw (pro class)
best thing for this saw is just really sharp chains.

And why here, and not in the chainsaw forum? there are guys there that could tweak it supersonic.


----------



## madman39 (Jan 14, 2010)

*ms 390*

I just bought a ms 390 and it's a good saw. I did a muffler mod, retuned it, and put a 16"b/c on it,and it's a beast! The muffler mod is very easy, if you have some tools. The muffler mod did wonders! If I could do it all over again I would go with the 361, or 362!


----------



## madman39 (Jan 14, 2010)

*ms 390*

pic


----------

